# It's now an Addiction (Viv Picts) UPDATED 18/Jan/07



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi guys,
Even though I have no spare cash or time, even worse I have no spare space in my flat and yet I manage to not stop building terrariums. I guess I am totally addicted!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: . Here are a few shots of my latest project



































Just need to add the substrate, and i will be ready for the pleasure of planting.


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great peices of wood. Hehe another one has caught the bug


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

i usually like the other (more gnarly) side of that type of root wood, but youve got those pieces flowing together really naturally. looks like you are going to have a lot left over though....guess itll be tim for another 


what size tank is that? did you build it?


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

2mnytnx said:


> i usually like the other (more gnarly) side of that type of root wood, but youve got those pieces flowing together really naturally. looks like you are going to have a lot left over though....guess itll be tim for another
> 
> 
> what size tank is that? did you build it?



A good excuse to build another one. 
But on this case I will hold back the temptation - I have got a great deal with my local pet shop, for me the driftwood they sell is sale on return, I pick up whatever I want and if I don't use it all I can always return the unwanted ones and get a refund. That is very sweet of the owner, he understands that it takes more than looking to choose the perfect piece of wood, further more he sees me every bloody week in his shop, which helps a lot. :wink: :wink: :wink:

The size of the tank is 45highX30wideX20Deep, and yes i built it myself, i find it cheeper to buy the glass and the silicone, instead of having it tailor made, it cost a fortune, over here (UK)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks very nice. What is the material yo used to cover the foam? It looks like tree fern or osmunda. Very nice.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

What is that pink thing the other viv is balanced on ? A bucket?


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Looks very nice. What is the material yo used to cover the foam? It looks like tree fern or osmunda. Very nice.


Spot on Antony  
It s Granulated tree fern root (Xaxim).


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

jejton said:


> What is that pink thing the other viv is balanced on ? A bucket?


It’s actually a vase, because the tank is small my pump for my waterfall is stored in there, I use the vase to collect and distribute the water into the viv. The Taiwan moss loves it and its growing madly.


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Just about time for an update.....





















Taiwan moss, Bromeliad Chiquita Linda and Bromeliad Neoregelia liliputiana.




























As I am not very keen on the look of hinges, to have a functionable door I have used a few magnets stuck and coved in silicone inside the tank and on the glass door, it works wonderfully well. The same was applied to the grid fan piece.
This way I can remove it all when wished and have full access to the tank, to carry out maintenance when necessary.










Didn't want to compromise in space to have a false bottom in order to have a stream to moist the moss. The way I found to save on internal space was to create the water point collection with the pump inside of the stand, underneath the tank, it is working really well at the moment, and I didn't loose any space internally for water collection.




























They seem to be very happy in there..

I am still waiting for some more miniature plants to go in there, will update again soon.

Hope you all enjoy it; any comments will certainly be well appreciated.


----------



## lazx (Nov 24, 2006)

what type of moss/ground cover is that?

baby's tears?

//edit


Taiwan moss... missed that


Where did you get this stuff?


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

I got mine from EBAY two year ago, it was shipped from Singapore, quality stuff, would definitively recommend!!!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

NICE...

The moss looks a lot like Java moss...


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Beautiful! I have Taiwan moss in small amounts in one of my tanks, and I have noticed and have been told it grows better emersed than java moss. I will definetly agree, as in one of my tanks it happily climbs out of the water directly up the tank glass! I've never seen java moss pull either one of those stunts.


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> Beautiful! I have Taiwan moss in small amounts in one of my tanks, and I have noticed and have been told it grows better emersed than java moss. I will definetly agree, as in one of my tanks it happily climbs out of the water directly up the tank glass! I've never seen java moss pull either one of those stunts.


I am very happy that you agree as well. What does it for me is when from one single string divides into small strings and recembles a Christmas tree, when you realise the whole viv is full of mini christmas tree. Just love it!!


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Very nice tank, I really like the idea of using a vase as a "sump."
I am going to try that idea for my next tank.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Really nice! The magnets on the door thing totally rocks!


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

wax32 said:


> Really nice! The magnets on the door thing totally rocks!


Best of it all . No Hinges !!!


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey guys,
just updating the progress.
















































Thanks for looking


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: I wish i had the money and space to do that!

How much does glass cost?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Excellent! Keep it going!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

how did you get that moss to propogate so well?


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

the_noobinator said:


> how did you get that moss to propogate so well?


Nothing in special I think, good lighting I believe is the key for healthy looking plants. Apart from that I only mist the plants with water that is treated with an aquarium dechlorinator (spelling??) and the other point is that I only use water which is the same temperature of the tank, apparently (don't take my word for it), if the temperature changes drastically the plants and mosses go in to a shock state that growth and development is retarded, minimised.

hope it helps


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi all, unfortunately lately i have lost one of my lamasi, don't know why, the poor thing just lingered away.

The good news is that the remaining one didn't seem to care loosing its fellow friend, at least it seems that way. 
I hops around without a care in the world, quite funny to watch, very eye catching.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that but they sometimes do not take moves very well.


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

Since i lost my little lamasi i have then moved the remaining one to a smaller tank for better care, and added some more broms to the viv and a pair of D. intermedius. 





























Now just waiting for some miniature orchids....


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

very very nice! do you have any experience with java moss? i wonder how the two would compare in things like speed of growth, need for water, which grows messier, and so on. i would like to try one of them in my next viv.


----------

